# VGSR Newsletter Resurrected! Wahoo!



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am delighted to post the link to VGSR's recently resurrected newsletter. It has been neglected for the past couple of years and a wonderful volunteer, named Ming, along with a whole other host of volunteers created an on-line version. If you have a couple of minutes, please enjoy!

http://shepherdrescue.net/cgi-bin/News_Letter.asp


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I read it very eagerly. Well done!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks very much. I think our newsletter team did an excellent job. It reads very well on-line, and it also looks fabulous in print. I am so excited that we have a newsletter again.


----------

